# 1 week on enalapril



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wooo-hooooo


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Really good news, is he going to be 13 this month?
Dylan will be 13 on Feb. 3, I will have his BP checked next week.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow ! That's a great response.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, Toby will be 13 on Jan. 31, so he's only a couple days older than Dylan!
Please do have his BP checked!!! Hopefully it will be fine.




Bob Dylan said:


> Really good news, is he going to be 13 this month?
> Dylan will be 13 on Feb. 3, I will have his BP checked next week.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow thats great. I thought why don't we look into putting Nugget on that instead of the 2 bp meds shes on then I remembered I can't she's not here. Thats great it helped so soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is fabulous! The med must be working already! 

Is that too low now? 

When I take Toby's we have 4 numbers-systolic, diastolic, pulse and MAP. which one is the 125?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it's the upper number....never remember which that is.....
I came home and emailed my vet right away, and he was thrilled. Said keep things status quo, and we're going to see him Jan. 26 for a recheck of blood work, urine test, and BP.
edit to add....my vet had said before that canine blood pressure numbers are roughly equivalent to human, so 125 is really great!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure sounds like the blood pressure medicine is working wonders.
Would that have made Toby eat less too? Maybe he just felt bad when it was high????
I don't know anything about it, but it sure sounds real good to me. Makes me very, very happy. Give him a big hig and kiss for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know the answer to that either, but we have noticed that in the past couple of days he's been very perky, and generally feeling quite well. His appetite seems better, too, but I also threw away the food and opened a fresh bag, so I have to wonder if something was "off" in the food???



coppers-mom said:


> It sure sounds like the blood pressure medicine is working wonders.
> Would that have made Toby eat less too? Maybe he just felt bad when it was high????
> I don't know anything about it, but it sure sounds real good to me. Makes me very, very happy. Give him a big hig and kiss for me.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So glad to hear Toby's B/P is better. Just wondering could part of it been that he was more nervous at the vet when they took his B/P, causing it to be elevated?
My cat had B/P issues but it would really go sky high at the vet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> It sure sounds like the blood pressure medicine is working wonders.
> Would that have made Toby eat less too? Maybe he just felt bad when it was high????
> I don't know anything about it, but it sure sounds real good to me. Makes me very, very happy. Give him a big hig and kiss for me.


 
I don't know about Barb's Toby, but the Toby residing at my house eats like he's been starving for years with his elevated blood pressure! So my guesstimate is the high BP had no effect on Toby's (Hotel) bp.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> So glad to hear Toby's B/P is better. Just wondering could part of it been that he was more nervous at the vet when they took his B/P, causing it to be elevated?
> My cat had B/P issues but it would really go sky high at the vet.


You might see if your vet can lend you one of those fancy bp machines to take your cat's pressures at home for a few days to see, maybe on a Sunday if they aren't open, or possibly on an overnight. That was definitely the case with our Toby. He just gets so excited with all the stimulation at the veterinary clinic that his pressures skyrocket. The machine used by the vet clinic we use has a universal cuff and then you choose a setting on the machine for cat or dog (and a couple of other species) and the place you put the cuff. It's such a cool gadget--too bad they cost an arm, leg and kidney...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

All of Toby's readings were done at the vet, just at 2 different vets. I'm sure it was a bit higher at the original reading because of stress, but if anything he seemed more stressed yesterday because they shaved his leg before taking the BP! 
In any case, I'm incredibly pleased. I hope it continues to be this good the next time we have it taken!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know the answer to that either, but we have noticed that in the past couple of days he's been very perky, and generally feeling quite well.


 
That sure makes me smile.:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Teresa, me too. I sometimes feel like Toby is Copper's representative on this side of the bridge.....



coppers-mom said:


> That sure makes me smile.:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is great news! I hope he continues to improve and feel well!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm happy for you


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We took our Toby to the vet today, and we had a 125 systolic too! I was so happy, but the vet sent me home with another machine to take the bps today and I am 100% positive this machine is calibrated wrong...it's brand new too! Toby's systolic consistently read in the 220-260 range today--which is the max on this machine and it shows his pulse at 110, when he is calm and lying down.  After readings like this all day, I switched to his hindfoot--same thing...so the cuff fits my wrist perfectly and I took my BP. It read so high I would be stroking out. :uhoh: I called the vet and we're switching the machine tomorrow if they have an extra handy (they have 6 surgeries scheduled).

Now, one complication for Mr. Tobes--he is getting a new topical treatment for some minor winter itchies and he has a very mild yeast infection in one ear (deep down in the canal, where it is very difficult to clean). His vet prescribed daily ear cleaning with Mometamax afterwards--getting the ear cleaner in Toby for a deep cleaning is worse than rodeo calf-roping--definitely a 2 or 3 person operation. Maybe that spiked his BP readings, for ALL day?? Oh, the ear cleaner is a good floor cleaner too! 

I didn't mean to hijack your thread Barb, but while waiting today I went through some old patient handouts in the exam room. These were written by the Hills group and I read the one on kidney disease--loss of appetite is definitely a symptom of kidney issues so your Toby's appetite change might well have been related to the kidneys. Now the medication is working perhaps it's resolving.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whoa, that sounds like the machine was totally whacko!!! good thing you thought to check your own BP!
Tito hates having anything in his ears, although he stands patiently with the most pathetic look on his face (I use a swimmer's ear astringent after he's been swimming) and then as soon as I"m done, he runs to the nearest carpet or grass and rubs and rubs and rubs trying to get rid of it!




Dallas Gold said:


> We took our Toby to the vet today, and we had a 125 systolic too! I was so happy, but the vet sent me home with another machine to take the bps today and I am 100% positive this machine is calibrated wrong...it's brand new too! Toby's systolic consistently read in the 220-260 range today--which is the max on this machine and it shows his pulse at 110, when he is calm and lying down.  After readings like this all day, I switched to his hindfoot--same thing...so the cuff fits my wrist perfectly and I took my BP. It read so high I would be stroking out. :uhoh: I called the vet and we're switching the machine tomorrow if they have an extra handy (they have 6 surgeries scheduled).
> 
> Now, one complication for Mr. Tobes--he is getting a new topical treatment for some minor winter itchies and he has a very mild yeast infection in one ear (deep down in the canal, where it is very difficult to clean). His vet prescribed daily ear cleaning with Mometamax afterwards--getting the ear cleaner in Toby for a deep cleaning is worse than rodeo calf-roping--definitely a 2 or 3 person operation. Maybe that spiked his BP readings, for ALL day?? Oh, the ear cleaner is a good floor cleaner too!
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack your thread Barb, but while waiting today I went through some old patient handouts in the exam room. These were written by the Hills group and I read the one on kidney disease--loss of appetite is definitely a symptom of kidney issues so your Toby's appetite change might well have been related to the kidneys. Now the medication is working perhaps it's resolving.


----------

